
BBS and Usenet era Textfiles - xanthine
http://textfiles.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22995008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22995008)

Please search before submitting. Reposts are ok after a year or so, but this
was a huge thread just two months ago. You can use "comments>N" and "points>N"
to narrow down:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=textfiles.com%20comments%3E0%20points%3E3&sort=byDate&type=story)

~~~
xanthine
Oh hey, extremely sorry, new user here. Also, thanks for the tip!

------
pmoriarty
Also see:

[http://telehack.com/](http://telehack.com/)

 _" Telehack is a simulation of a stylized arpanet/usenet, circa 1985-1990. It
is a full multi-user simulation, including 25,000 hosts and BBS's from the
early net, thousands of files from the era, a collection of adventure and IF
games, a working BASIC interpreter with a library of programs to run,
simulated historical users, and more._

 _" You can telnet directly to Telehack on the regular telnet port of 23._

 _" Open a command shell and type_

    
    
      telnet telehack.com
    

_" See [http://telehack.com/telehack.html](http://telehack.com/telehack.html)
for more information."_

~~~
astronautjones
came to the thread to encourage everyone to experience them this way. it's so
immersive and really makes you feel like you've time machine-d into dialup era
(or older!)

------
dimator
Ok, wtf. Clicking around randomly, I came across:

[http://textfiles.com/sf/bane_of_](http://textfiles.com/sf/bane_of_)

Which I presume is some kind of speculation on "Episode 3" of star wars. I
have no clue when this was written, but given the context, I'm assuming it's
80s-90s era, but it's shocking how much it resembles the prequels! Young
Anakin being force sensitive, Yoda being apprehensive about teaching him,
Kenobi deciding to teach him anyway, lava-side duel, corrupt senator taking
advantage.

If this is really a vintage text, it's really amazing how close they got!

~~~
MintelIE
Well "they" could in fact be George Lucas, who is an active ham and has been
for decades, which makes us suspect he was also using the Internet too.

------
jonathanoliver
Oh this brings back memories. I was browsing around this site and came to a
section that gives the complete, start-to-finish set of instructions to beat
The Black Cauldron. I can't tell you how many hours I spent on that wonderful
game. Looking back, I don't even remember if I completed it. Just reading
through, I remember various screens being described:
[http://textfiles.com/games/blackc.txt](http://textfiles.com/games/blackc.txt)

------
JKCalhoun
Found many old lists of BBS's. Listed was a BBS I would dial up years ago.....

Fond memories.

------
enriquto
A bit surprised that you cannot download the whole bunch of textfiles on a
single tgz.

